# Do you think snow makes your town ugly?



## CR33P (Jan 31, 2015)

I can't help but thinking about how my town looks horrible in the winter. Do your guys' towns look ugly in the winter? I can't wait for this snow to disappear


----------



## pocky (Jan 31, 2015)

I dont like winter in ACNL. The colors look so washed out! Towns definitely look better without the snow. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 31, 2015)

No, no it does not. My mayor is barefoot so it makes the snow fun! But that's also not the reason why the snow isn't boring.


----------



## rosabelle (Jan 31, 2015)

Yea, lmao. I'm about to TT to spring because I can't wait anymore, I'm so sick of the snow.


----------



## turtlewigs (Jan 31, 2015)

It just looks ugly imo, my favorite is fall~


----------



## roseflower (Jan 31, 2015)

I prefer lush green grass, but I want to play everyday of the year.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 31, 2015)

I knew we would get tired of the snow when we got to this point.

Anyway, I don't think my town looks ugly in the snow, but my least favorite coloration of the grass is surprisingly in August.


----------



## tokkio (Jan 31, 2015)

yeah honestly my town looks ugly in winter lol mostly because I have clover paths so idk it just looks??? so ugly hahah I prefer spring or summer! my town definitely looks best with green trees and grass


----------



## P.K. (Jan 31, 2015)

My town looks boring in the daytime. The snow just looks so much prettier in the evening for some reason.


----------



## HeavyMetalLover (Jan 31, 2015)

The snow isn't inherently ugly, but I don't like the look of flowers or dirt in it. I have lots of flowers so I don't really like how it looks!


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 31, 2015)

I hate winter in ac




just hate it


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't mind it but i'm getting sick of seeing it (i'm in real time) i can't wait to see the grass again. It snows where i live in real life too quite a bit


----------



## Togekiss (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't really have anything in my town yet, so no? However, I do prefer the way the grass looks in the Spring than Winter.


----------



## Mignon (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't mind the snow terribly, but this is also my first year seeing it so that might just be my fresh eyes speaking. u vu


----------



## Donacabana (Jan 31, 2015)

Its not so bad! I like wearing bright colored coats to contrast the snow, so its nice


----------



## pika62221 (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't like it, but on the other hand, don't exactly hate it either. Since I use dirt for my paths in New Leaf, it certainly isn't helping anything covering it in snow again, meaning I'm going to have to again run all over the new grass in a few weeks to destroy it, and recreate these paths. Not too hard, I don't like walking in this game, so I'll have most the new grass destroyed in a few days after it appears.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 31, 2015)

i think mine looks best in the winter


----------



## Bellatrix517 (Jan 31, 2015)

I think it looks nice in some places, like on top of houses or trees.  But in other places it just looks odd.  Like, on my hammock.  Also, its not so much the snow that bothers me, but the lack of grass.  Don't run...ever...EVER...


----------



## rosemarycrossing (Feb 1, 2015)

i might TT to april soon


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 1, 2015)

I think my town looks okay in the snow.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 1, 2015)

The only bad thing about snow is it makes the random dirt spots (not from grasswear, the spots that grass can't grow) really stick out. 

Otherwise, I like winter. Because of snowmen/snowflakes, it makes more to do each day.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 1, 2015)

I think the snow looks pretty. It's definitely one if my favourite seasons in the game.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 1, 2015)

Yup. It just doesnt work in my town


----------



## brutongaster (Feb 1, 2015)

i kind of feel the opposite, actually. i only really started working on my town in early december or so and while it looks pretty cute right now, i'm kind of dreading how it's going to look when everything's green again haha


----------



## Fairytale (Feb 1, 2015)

It's April in my town, and it's April for a reason. I hate the snow, the flowers look ugly idk, I only like the snowmans


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 1, 2015)

I loved the snow in WW because it completely covered the ground and stayed there for a long time. It was pretty. But the snow doesn't cover all the dirt in this game, which looks ugly. I mean, I hate my enormous dirt patches anyway. The snow just makes them _more_ obvious.


----------



## Autem (Feb 1, 2015)

I like the snow and snowmen, but the random dirt patches really bother me and ruin the look.


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 1, 2015)

A little.. It makes my town look gloomy. But sometimes I like snow especially at night.


----------



## Milleram (Feb 1, 2015)

I think snow if ugly in general. I hate it in real life, and I hate it in ACNL. Luckily snow doesn't last as long in ACNL as it does in real life. I remember last year in April my ACNL town looked so pretty with the cherry blossoms and everything, but it was still snowing where I live in real life. :/


----------



## folklore (Feb 1, 2015)

Snow just looks weird with all these flowers I have..


----------



## MindlessPatch (Feb 1, 2015)

Not particularly. It's a nice change but after a month or so I really miss the green trees especially the tree in the plaza it's sad when it has no leaves aha. I love the igloo though and when it snows at night ^^


----------



## folklore (Feb 1, 2015)

MindlessPatch said:


> Not particularly. It's a nice change but after a month or so I really miss the green trees especially the tree in the plaza it's sad when it has no leaves aha. I love the igloo though and when it snows at night ^^


I LOOOVE the snow igloo! And the pot of soup looks so delicious and inviting.


----------



## GameFaceClive (Feb 1, 2015)

I love the snow in ACNL!! It doesn't snow where I live so I guess it's more special to me.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 1, 2015)

My town DO look much better in spring/summer but I love winter too. Wouldn't wanna be without it. Change is good.


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 1, 2015)

It's fun for about a month, but now I'm over it. I want snow around Christmas and that's it! Like IRL too 

- - - Post Merge - - -



CliveWalton said:


> I love the snow in ACNL!! It doesn't snow where I live so I guess it's more special to me.



Off-topic but your house pixel IS SO CUTE xD


----------



## Winkyccat (Feb 1, 2015)

I hate it when its winter in my game I prefer the look of spring/summer


----------



## Verotten (Feb 1, 2015)

I wouldn't say it looks _ugly_, but it's definitely starting to get monotonous. 
Agree with previous posts saying that having loads if flowers doesn't tend to look so good with it, and also that it looks best in the evening.

I'm sort of the opposite of CliveWalton, it doesn't snow where I'm from but that makes it harder to get into the snow season for me. x)
Finally seeing a bit of snow now I'm in the UK, so snowy weather is finally starting to 'click' with me. So much more mind blowing irl though, lmao.


----------



## Splinter (Feb 1, 2015)

I got a new copy of New Leaf to make a new town and I'm doing it all in the snow, I have no idea what shapes I have on my grass or anything, I just think it will be fun to design it all in the snow and then see what it looks like after it all melts.


----------



## Cold~ (Feb 1, 2015)

I personally believe that every iteration of the town gets boring after a while (especially after there months of it!)
The only season I never get bored of is spring. I totally love it (;


----------



## seanrc (Feb 1, 2015)

I like beautiful green grass way more than snow, however snow is kinda ok if you play casual.


----------



## Sashataras (Feb 1, 2015)

Yea  it does... 
I just hope the freaking groundhog says it's gonna be spring soon tomorrow!
I cant wait for the lovely petals to fall on that one special week which is the best in the game omg..
I HAVE TO GET READY!


----------



## Bulbadragon (Feb 1, 2015)

I think it makes my town look ugly because of how the flowers look. They just don't fit. And after the first few days of snow I'm ready for the grass again. The only time I think the snow looks pretty is at night or when it's cloudy and snowing.


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 1, 2015)

I hate snow in ACNL. I hate snow in any animal crossing town honestly, I only like the green grass seasons.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 1, 2015)

It makes it look so dull and makes the dirt patches look really bad? D;


----------



## Raviuchiha (Feb 1, 2015)

I really don't like my town with snow either.I prefer when everything is bright green!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't hate the snow. I love variety. I think having my town the same way all year round would be boring. Plus, I love the sound of snow when you walk on it!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 1, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> I don't hate the snow. I love variety. I think having my town the same way all year round would be boring. Plus, I love the sound of snow when you walk on it!


I like the sound better if you're barefoot.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 1, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I like the sound better if you're barefoot.



Yeah! That's the best!  Also in real life! (Not barefoot though lol!)


----------



## Icewolf (Feb 1, 2015)

I love the snow! But... I must admit that I really want it gone now, haha. I miss the green grass


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 1, 2015)

I'd mostly be sad if the snow goes away. But wouldn't mind the light grass color in March. Its my favorite grass color.


----------



## Lou (Feb 1, 2015)

I am more focused on my finishing my Dream Adress, so my town is permanent Cherry Blossom season ...
I hate to say it, but I'm starting to feel a bit bored :I

My roomie is playing in 'real time' so she has Snow (it used to be my copy; but I dragged her into it hehe) 
I'm not fond of Snow, and Autumn grass 

Love green grass the best!


----------



## OswinOswald (Feb 1, 2015)

I have starry snow, so I actually like it because I think that grass pattern is the prettiest! Since I have circles the rest of the year, I look forward to twinkly stars beneath my feet. I do miss the flowers in my bushes, but it's nice to have holiday lights and aurora and a week or two ago when things got a little greener underneath all the snow, it was a lovely surprise =)


----------



## iTzDannyHD (Feb 1, 2015)

I think the snow looks quite dull. I also miss the flowers on my bushes.


----------



## CR33P (Feb 1, 2015)

OswinOswald said:


> I have starry snow, so I actually like it because I think that grass pattern is the prettiest! Since I have circles the rest of the year, I look forward to twinkly stars beneath my feet. I do miss the flowers in my bushes, but it's nice to have holiday lights and aurora and a week or two ago when things got a little greener underneath all the snow, it was a lovely surprise =)



i'm jealous, i've always wanted circles


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't care.


----------



## sleepel (Feb 1, 2015)

100% yes


----------



## gattaca (Feb 1, 2015)

I think fall looks uglier than snow. But spring is my favorite, when all the trees have blossomed (and I'm sure that's everyone's favorite season). I'm so happy that the trees have turned green.


----------



## PrincessCupcake (Feb 1, 2015)

I get tired of seeing the snow after a while. I love the grass in around May.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes I do, I also think fall looks kind of ugly to


----------



## Cynder drag (Feb 1, 2015)

Yeah... In winter everything's darker and without all the colors I can't tell if I like any of my PWP's when I place them. I don't mind Autumn though, because the bright color of the trees help to balance out the grass. I'm just glad that spring is coming soon so that I can finally see my new town in bright colors.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 1, 2015)

I like the snow... I didn't like the brownish colors of fall and I thought the snow was a nice change.


----------



## kasane (Feb 1, 2015)

At first, the snow looked cool in my town. And I never experienced/touched snow irl
But then it got more dull and boring after a month of it :/

The aurora borealis is amazing though~ <3
And I do like the sound of the crunching snow when your character walks/runs.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Feb 1, 2015)

The color of the trees look so ugly I wish they'd just die like real trees...

I prefer the summer afternoon/nighttime, but I don't mind the day time in the winter/fall.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Feb 1, 2015)

I like how it looks in the winter but of course I'm looking forward to the change


----------



## loreiid (Feb 8, 2015)

I dont like how it covers most of the bushes in my town, but i like it when its actually snowing then just the snow by itself. I like the kind of day music it plays when snow is falling.


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 11, 2015)

I personally like the winter season in the game. (Possibly coming from a climate that has tons of snow.)
As its appealing more than how the fall season looks.


----------



## fuzzynumber9 (Feb 11, 2015)

My main town - the one that is currently in winter - and my original main town both looked great in the snow.  The current one is very natural, lots of trees and bamboo (mostly cut to form "fences") bushes, gyroids, mushrooms and flowers as well as a stone path with little mini zen garden finial tiles thrown in.  The colors play very well with both snow and green grass, they only look bad with the fall purple/brown grass. Some of the path tiles I use are the broken stone ones that go best with lucky clovers and they look a little funky in the winter because the base around them is green, but when its scattered among clovers its not so bad.
My original town was very suburban, all the paths were roads, parking spaces and sidewalks and they looked great in all seasons, most of the pwp's were very modern and my main house and town hall had both gone  modern as well, it was a very universal look regardless of season.

It is a little weird that the flowers don't change at all with the seasons, maybe getting a bit more drab in the fall and winter would help them look less out of place. I always thought it would be cool if normal trees got either bare or more sparsely leaved in the winter as well, the fully leaved deciduous trees always looked funny to me in winter.
I think I may be biased because I absolutely adore winter in real life also, but I feel like I still think all towns look nice in winter, maybe the feeling that they're ugly is partly a result of there being so little going on in town, and a limited bug and fish selection, lots of island visits or visits to friends in a different season definitely helps break up the monotony a bit.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes, I'm ready for green grass and no more snow.


----------



## budewarmin (Feb 11, 2015)

My town is designed to be a spring/summer town, and well, yes it does not look to full 100% in the winter


----------



## daiyuflower (Feb 11, 2015)

I did not like the brown dead-ish trees earlier in the winter.  Now that the trees are a little greener it's not so bad, but I'm looking forward to spring ^_^  I'm not quite sure how to landscape my town in winter.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 11, 2015)

Snow enhances my town. I think it is very pretty, especially the star patterns on mine.


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't mind the snow in my town, however, I am ready for it to be GONE!  

It looks weird on my benches and whatnot.  xD  

I can't wait for the first day of green grass!


----------



## Ettienne (Feb 11, 2015)

Nope! I love the snow, though I like green spring and summer better. Fall is my least favorite season in the game. I very much dislike the color orange. -_-


----------



## princessmorgan (Feb 11, 2015)

I have based my second town around a winter theme. The snow looks bluish in the afternoon hours, so I'm using blue and purple flowers to reflect that.


----------



## SweetT (Feb 11, 2015)

Why do some towns have star shaped snowy grounds and others don't?


----------



## lutrea (Feb 11, 2015)

Yep, my town looks terrible with snow. Especially since I have grass paths xD


----------



## jcnorn (Feb 11, 2015)

I love the snow! Especially during December! During January it's alright, though now that it's february I'm a little less thrilled xD Can't wait for spring to come! It's same in rl too for me, always longing for spring to come around now, even though in rl I'm only in the middle of wintertime lol


----------



## Maris82084 (Feb 11, 2015)

Spring is great. I love the pink trees.in April. The snow gets old but I guess thats why the game has more in those seasons. (The snow people) and the island is a getaway from the cold.


----------



## Shax (Feb 11, 2015)

I personally don't care for it. Seeing all of the snow makes me feel cold.


----------



## Tikikata (Feb 11, 2015)

December is such a fun month for Animal Crossing. I love how some of the trees get lights on them and makes the town look beautiful. Though, now that it's February, I really want it to thaw and bring forth spring. Spring is my favorite season in Animal Crossing and I'm busy getting my town ready for when the blossoms start appearing!

Anyway, the only thing that looks "ugly" in my town is the dirt patches... they're everywhere... @n@;


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 11, 2015)

Snow really made my town looks great! It makes the path blend in with everything. When I TT to try to get Tia out (She still won't ask to leave ><) I went to march to get the princess set and the grass looked *disgusting* in my town. Green just clashed with the soft bright colors.


----------



## friedegg (Feb 11, 2015)

I've only been playing since december 31, so I've only seen snow in my town so far  I've seen dream towns with other seasons and I prefer spring~


----------



## porinium (Feb 11, 2015)

winter just ended in my town (i've been tt'ing) and i'm honestly so happy. the snow was cute at first and during the holidays i like the lights on the cedar trees, but after awhile it got kind of...dreary? seeing the green grass after all that time is kinda nice and ends up making my town look better, imo.


----------



## dr4gonite (Feb 12, 2015)

I love the look of snow


----------



## Soraru (Dec 2, 2015)

The snow/winter time in AC is my favorite time of the year. Sometimes I TT to winter while actually in the summer just because. I love the igloo and the way the snow coats all the houses and trees. And I kept resetting until I got triangle grass just because in winter, they turn into star shapes and I love it.


----------



## tae (Dec 2, 2015)

my town actually looks best in winter in my opinion. <3


----------



## Snowfell (Dec 2, 2015)

One of my towns looks best when there's snow on the ground. I can't wait for it to start sticking so I can update La Lune's dream.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 2, 2015)

I don't think the snow is ugly, but it doesn't look great when there's a lot of dirt everywhere. I wish the snowy ground looked as nice as I remember it looking in Wild World. Anyway, the snow isn't around for very long, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## mayortash (Dec 2, 2015)

Soraru said:


> The snow/winter time in AC is my favorite time of the year. Sometimes I TT to winter while actually in the summer just because. I love the igloo and the way the snow coats all the houses and trees. And I kept resetting until I got triangle grass just because in winter, they turn into star shapes and I love it.



Actually in NL the triangle grass isn't the star shaped snow. They changed it. I remember that from my first NL winter (I always get triangle grass).

I first started playing AC in winter so snow is always super special to me.


----------



## Rabirin (Dec 2, 2015)

In my opinion, I don't like the look of snow in my town. I mean it does look pretty in some areas, but areas where there's dirt makes my town look barren and i'm just not digging that.


----------



## Dorian (Dec 2, 2015)

I love the snow


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 2, 2015)

I like the snow, but after a while it gets so boring. I also hate how ugly the trees look. I think that's the biggest problem I have with the snow. The brown trees don't match any of my flowers, so everything just looks weird.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 2, 2015)

Already posted, but i'm ready for another winter, shoe-less and sock-less again. My mayor that is.


----------



## oukin (Dec 2, 2015)

I usually look forward to the winter, I love how the snow looks as well as the trees, especially the cedars with lights on them!! Even the campsite looks amazing hehe, and illuminated PWP's too. But the biggest issue I have with how my town looks in winter is definitely the grass wear. Contrasted with the white snow the dirt patches look so bad... I can deal with it a little easier in all the other seasons, especially in fall since the grass is almost brown to begin with, but in winter the patches actually ruin the snow a little for me and makes my town look a lot worse than it usually does.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 2, 2015)

It's looks okeyyyy, I like all the other seasons more like spring and summer makes our towns look more lively and funnnn, but yeah at least where I live the in game winter is shorter than it is for my area xD


----------



## MrGameAndScotch (Dec 2, 2015)

Snow gets old pretty quick. I'm actually debating just TT'ing once January rolls around since nothing big happens between then and the snow melting.


----------



## mintellect (Dec 2, 2015)

The snow looks nice for a while, but after a bit I just get so sick of it and am thrilled when the grass is finally green again.
And how the dirt spots look against the snow makes it just look eww. Dirt spots look bad all year but in the winter it just looks horrible against the white snow.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrGameAndScotch said:


> Snow gets old pretty quick. I'm actually debating just TT'ing once January rolls around since nothing big happens between then and the snow melting.



There is Valentines Day, but all you really get is a chocolate cake from Isabelle, a chocolate heart from a villager of the opposite gender (or pink roses if your friendship is low) and some thing from your mom.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 2, 2015)

I enjoy the snow.
I mean its not like i will be seeing much in Texas.


----------



## gameboy (Dec 2, 2015)

No, personally I love the snow! I think it's the best looking season. My town is kinda blue themed so it works with my overall color scheme. I also love how the snow covers the dirt patches/paths that have formed throughout the year. When I'm cycling I like to do it in winter so that all the old house spots disappear quickly. It really helps with those huge house spots you get from plotting and creating a new villager. And I love the Christmas lights on the cedar trees. Adds to the festive nature of the season.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 2, 2015)

mayortash said:


> I first started playing AC in winter so snow is always super special to me.



Come to think it, so did I! I got Wild World in either late Dec. 2007 or early Jan. 2008.


----------



## Momo15 (Dec 2, 2015)

I actually like winter and autumn in Animal Crossing, that's when I can get the most decorative. I'm actually ready for the snow in ACNL, my town is already starting to look decorative for it.


----------



## keandra86 (Dec 2, 2015)

I love the snow! Makes me feel all festive and want to cozy up by the fire when I play!


----------



## crystalchild (Dec 2, 2015)

i love the snow, actually. started a new town with only white, purple and yellow flowers, which goes very well with the winter landscape.


----------



## piske (Dec 2, 2015)

No! I love it! It's snowing in my town right now. I just love the music when it's snowing. I also love the crunching once the snow has covered the ground :>


----------



## Kristen (Dec 2, 2015)

I love the snow while the lights are up on the cedar trees; it makes it feel so Christmas-y and I love it. Christmas is my favourite holiday after all. After December, come January, I'm not so crazy about it though. I'm glad that the snow in-game goes away faster than it does IRL, for me anyway, and doesn't leave behind the gross slushy melting snow, then all the mud that comes with the beginning of spring.  That's the only part of winter I think looks really gross, so it's not too bad!


----------



## Spooky. (Dec 2, 2015)

I wish there was snow in my town already, actually. I started playing new leaf about 2 weeks before there was snow in-game so it'll be a nice memory of starting the game. I've also kind of been tailoring my towns so they'll look nice for the winter, planting more cedars and holly bushes to add some nice green and holiday colors. I'm so tired of the dead, brown look of fall that I'm so ready for winter.


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 2, 2015)

It makes my town insanely ugly in the afternoons. When it's actually snowing though and cloudy, it looks fine but when it's sunny it just looks bland. I prefer the autumn colors.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 2, 2015)

Like every season, winter is fun for the first few weeks and then I can't wait for February 15. I already have all the snow people furniture, so this winter I'll just make a few snowmen and women for fun and give away the items.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 4, 2015)

YES! I HATE SNOW! but i kinda the like it when its snowing though


----------



## scartwright (Dec 4, 2015)

Major necro alert! 

I'm all ready for the snow and winter, my town is brimming with holly bushes and cedars at the moment!


----------



## AkiBear (Dec 4, 2015)

I think snow looks incredibly good in this game and I love it. I like the sound it makes when you walk on it.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 4, 2015)

it probably will because i have a lot of flowers and it looks sooo bad when there's flowers in the snow.... smh because i'm too lazy to move my flowers and put them back when the snow goes away


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 4, 2015)

Only hate it if it's cloudy, otherwise I'm ok with it.


----------



## louise23 (Dec 4, 2015)

Snow makes my town look nice I love it hate it in real life tho


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 4, 2015)

Never had snow but I love the pictures/videos of it.
Tbh I think I will love it for the first few weeks, then start to hate it and want spring xD


----------



## Skylanx (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm trying to make my town into a winter wonderland so snow is the essential thing in my town.


----------



## Nimega (Dec 4, 2015)

I love snow!  It makes my town look so special. As it does never snow where I live (Barcelona, in Eastern Spain), it feels cool to have a place where I can see snow each year (even if it's just virtual snow ). What I don't like, however, is the brown-ish colour everything has during the days between Harvest Day and the Snow Blizzard. It makes everything look kinda dead.


----------



## MintySky (Dec 4, 2015)

I don't think that the snow is that bad. Personally, I think that Autumn is far more worse because of the colours that the trees and grass turn. It makes it look like the town is in drought or something like that. I will take snow over Autumn any day.


----------

